# Generic Viagra is here



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

Of all the ways that Big Pharma sucks, there's one way in particular it doesn't suck, and I'm totally grateful for it: Viagra. Thanks to Viagra, my sex life is actually a Real Thing instead of Not A Thing, as it was for a long time.

Previously, a few pills cost me more than a hundred bucks, even with my kick-ass insurance. My wife is very concerned about finances, so this pretty much limited the number of times we could partake. Now, thanks to the newly-released generic, a few pills cost less than a meal for the whole family at McDonald's. Not sure that it'll affect the frequency, but it will be a load off of her mind, at least.

So if cost was a barrier previously, that barrier may not be a factor anymore. Of course, YMMV depending on your insurance, pharmacy, doctor willingness to prescribe, etc.

EDIT: ****, the title of this thread sounds like certain emails I used to get. Sorry about that.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

You sound like an advertisement in junk mail 

And no valid detail 

Sounds very suspicious


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It's my understanding that you can buy both original and generic Viagra online, and at substantial savings!

What I can't understand is why it's so much cheaper in Canada and other countries than here in the U.S.

Probably the greed of the pharmaceutical companies over the possibility of losing their cash cow!*


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It's more complicated than that.

Pfizer won a last minute extension of seldanafil citrate due to it's new use for childrens pulmonary hypertension or some mystery ailment. But generic is still available. 

The legal maneuver for the above made the Florida election brouhaha look like traffic court.


----------



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *It's my understanding that you can buy both original and generic Viagra online, and at substantial savings!*


I'm pretty skeptical of buying stuff like that online. They could just throw a jar of dog vitamins or something in the mail and I wouldn't know any differently until nothing happened. I guess I'm not trusting enough.


----------



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

john117 said:


> It's more complicated than that.
> 
> Pfizer won a last minute extension of seldanafil citrate due to it's new use for childrens pulmonary hypertension or some mystery ailment. But generic is still available.
> 
> The legal maneuver for the above made the Florida election brouhaha look like traffic court.


Hmm, that might explain why when I looked to see when the patent had expired, Google told me not until 2020.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> It's my understanding that you can buy both original and generic Viagra online, and at substantial savings


I get generic Levitra (not a fan of Viagra) from India and in the past have gotten the brandname from Turkey. Both via a Canadian pharmacy.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Notself said:


> I'm pretty skeptical of buying stuff like that online. They could just throw a jar of dog vitamins or something in the mail and I wouldn't know any differently until nothing happened. I guess I'm not trusting enough.


My doc pointed me at this list of legit pharmacies https://www.cipa.com/certified-safe-online-pharmacies/ I've had no trouble with one I picked.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> I get generic Levitra (not a fan of Viagra) from India and in the past have gotten the brandname from Turkey. Both via a Canadian pharmacy.


*A friend of mine told me the same thing about India in that he gets generic Cialis/Levitra from there at substantial savings and that it works like a charm!*


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *It's my understanding that you can buy both original and generic Viagra online, and at substantial savings!
> 
> What I can't understand is why it's so much cheaper in Canada and other countries than here in the U.S.
> 
> Probably the greed of the pharmaceutical companies over the possibility of losing their cash cow!*


They charge more here in the US because they are allowed to. Many (if not most) other developed countries have laws that limit the amount that these pharm companies can charge for the drugs.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

$3.15/pill from India vs $50+ cash price in the US. My insurance doesn't pay anything for the ED meds, $0.07/pill BP meds that gives me the ED they cover.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Steve1000 said:


> They charge more here in the US because they are allowed to. Many (if not most) other developed countries have laws that limit the amount that these pharm companies can charge for the drugs.


*So most of the foreign countries have legitimate price caps in place that the pharmaceutical companies cannot exceed!

Why those worthless, greedy, money-grubbing bastards!*


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

It’s just capitalism in action.

You have read about the life saving drugs purchased solely to jack the price up some 18x? Those patients will die without it.

Good ole American ingenuity. Finding the right product at the right price and making a killing... literally.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

WilliamM said:


> It’s just capitalism in action.
> 
> You have read about the life saving drugs purchased solely to jack the price up some 18x? Those patients will die without it.
> 
> Good ole American ingenuity. Finding the right product at the right price and making a killing... literally.


No it is not capitalism, it is good old fashioned American Corporatism in action. They charge thru the nose because the laws have been twisted to allow them to. Look at the previous post about getting the patent extended due to some new use.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

What happened to AIDS drug that spiked 5,000% - Aug. 25, 2016

Well, that's how capitalism works.

Nobody said capitalism is nice. It's all about the money.


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

Get the Dr to write for sildenafil 20mg. It's $19.00 at my pharmacy for 30 tablets.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> $3.15/pill from India vs $50+ cash price in the US. My insurance doesn't pay anything for the ED meds, $0.07/pill BP meds that gives me the ED they cover.


Side note for the free market advocates... 

There's competition in the ED market, yet we're at the point where brand name prices per pill are laughable. All that because insurance stopped covering such things... 

Keep believing in them free markets.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Ms. GP said:


> Get the Dr to write for sildenafil 20mg. It's $19.00 at my pharmacy for 30 tablets.


*Is 20mg the normal recommended dosage?*


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

What is interesting is some seem to think the recognition of reality has some correlation with some opinion.

What exists simply exists.

If one says the sky is blue it is merely an observation.

Others assign moral qualities to that observation.

Interesting


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Is 20mg the normal recommended dosage?*


50 to 100, but 40 could possibly work.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Is 20mg the normal recommended dosage?*


I've only seen Viagra (Sildenafil) come in 50mg or 100mg pills, and Cialis (Tadalafil) comes in a 5mg (daily), 10mg, or a 20mg. There is also a generic for Levitra (Vardenafil) available.

I won't buy in the U.S. anymore. I buy them overseas for less than a dollar a pill. They work just like the name brand.

Now, if they ever become available in generic form it might be different dependent on price. I can't justify paying $35 or more for ONE pill. It just ain't happening.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Is 20mg the normal recommended dosage?*


Depends on size


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

john117 said:


> Depends on size


*When my cardiologist originally gave me a sample of Viagra in 1999, it was 50 mg. It worked beautifully! Later, he gave me prescription for 100mg size and said that I could simply cut them in half! He also said that Viagra had a really good shelf life!

Honestly, I really didn't need it then, but now that I'm a youthful 65, they definitely come in handy, although I could probably get by without them!

And nowadays, I'm more partial to Cialis or Levitra because they tend to last for several days whereas Viagra is primarily for a nice randy evening in!*


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Generic Cialis costs $3 per pill from a local compounding pharmacy here. My insurance doesn't cover any ED meds, so I used to pay $20 per Levitra which was the cheapest. That was a couple of years ago, as I see the prices have gone up dramatically on all 3 name brand meds.


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Is 20mg the normal recommended dosage?*


No Docs write take 2-5 tablets by mouth as needed.

It's not technically a generic of Viagra, even though it's the same active ingredient. It's technically a generic for a drug called Revatio.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

India has several FDA certified pharmaceutical labs.
Where do you think most of the generic drugs for the US market are made? India also does not recognize US pharmaceutical patents. A little research goes a long ways.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

CharlieParker said:


> My doc pointed me at this list of legit pharmacies https://www.cipa.com/certified-safe-online-pharmacies/ I've had no trouble with one I picked.


I looked at this site, and I have to say to my suspicious mind it looks shady.

They are a clearing house of web sites, they aren't a pharmacy. The web sites they list are "constantly rotating" for blah blah blah reasons, which is normally tossed out on the internet as a way to say they change their names constantly to avoid being tracked by customers.

I found this reference when searching for information regarding their URL.

https://www.legitscript.com/blog/20...exposes-fake-drug-sales-pharmacychecker-role/

The trouble is, of course, is that link to a legitimate source? 

Everything on the net is a lie.

In any case, I don't trust a site that even advertises they rotate their linked sites for blah blah blah reasons. They are advertising everything there is based on shifting sand.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

So, again, can anyone link to a legitimate pharmacy that has been in business for years and years?


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

By the way, what my doctor has suggested to me is I take a vacation to Canada, and get 3 or more months subscription filled while I am there. As far as she knows that's the only way to get it legitimately from Canada.

But if I can get a link, it would be nice.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

PM me


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Look for a "compounding pharmacy" in your area. They put the generic substance into capsules at the dose prescribed by your doc. $3 locally, and there is a pharmacy out on the east coast advertising on the radio for a similar or maybe slightly lower price.

Personally I don't trust any foreign source. Who knows what's really in it. Also, it may not be legal for Rx drugs to be shipped to you from outside the country. It is just way easier to buy from a local compounding pharmacy.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Thor said:


> Generic Cialis costs $3 per pill from a local compounding pharmacy here. My insurance doesn't cover any ED meds, so I used to pay $20 per Levitra which was the cheapest. That was a couple of years ago, as I see the prices have gone up dramatically on all 3 name brand meds.


It's the free market in action. In another decade a brand name ED pill or two will cost more than the visit to the Nevada hooker ranch...

20mg seldanafil for veterinary use is under 50c a tablet. Just saying...


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

john117 said:


> It's the free market in action. In another decade a brand name ED pill or two will cost more than the visit to the Nevada hooker ranch...
> 
> 20mg seldanafil for veterinary use is under 50c a tablet. Just saying...


:scratchhead: So..., how much does it cost to go to a Nevada hooker ranch?


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

You don't have to buy it online, and the drug has been available as a generic for a while. The generic Viagara still seems expensive.

The drug in Viagara is the same as in Revatio, a treatment for Pulmonary Hypertension. Revatio is available as a generic and comes in 20 mg pills.

Last I checked, you could get Revatio pills for about $1 each at Costco. So a 50 mg dose (the middle Viagara dose) would cost $2.50.

It seems that generic Viagara proper only has one manufacturer, which is why it's still pricey. You could, for now at least, get generic Revatio for less.



Notself said:


> I'm pretty skeptical of buying stuff like that online. They could just throw a jar of dog vitamins or something in the mail and I wouldn't know any differently until nothing happened. I guess I'm not trusting enough.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

Well, gentleman, here is a comment from a woman.

Now it is time that you men advocate for women after a certain age to be able to get vaginal hormone therapy to deal with painful intercourse after a certain age. The cost is immense. Our insurance does not cover it because it is a luxury while the cover the cost of viagra for my husband. Go figure.

We can't as a society cover the cost of birth control, but men can get viagra as cheaply as they can buy skittles (well, maybe that's a bit of an exaggeration). 

We have members of congress wondering why males have to pay into health insurance that covers maternity care or birth control, while there is no mention of the fact that viagra is covered.

Time to add your voices to the women's on these issues or use that viagra on your own.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Luvher4life said:


> :scratchhead: So..., how much does it cost to go to a Nevada hooker ranch?


No idea, but I've heard references to $50 a pill... Ouch.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I've never been on an insurance that covers Viagra or any other ED medication.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

I checked my plan, 3 month supply for an $80 copay. Supposedly the "plan pays $1,025.62" If you choose the generic the #'s are $20 copay and plan paying $877.26. The 3 month supply is 18 pills, price is the same for any dose - 25, 50 or 100 mg.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

NickyT said:


> Well, gentleman, here is a comment from a woman.
> 
> Now it is time that you men advocate for women after a certain age to be able to get vaginal hormone therapy to deal with painful intercourse after a certain age. The cost is immense. Our insurance does not cover it because it is a luxury while the cover the cost of viagra for my husband. Go figure.
> 
> ...


I don't know anybody whose insurance does cover ED meds. If your husband's insurance does pay for it, he's one of the lucky few. TRT is not covered by my insurance, either, as is the case with most people's insurance. I have to bite the bullet for either one.

I agree that more focus should be on women's sexual health, wholeheartedly. I think hormone replacement therapy SHOULD be covered by insurance for both men and women. I also think that ED meds should be covered, and I would love to see a version of Viagra that increases female arousal. I'm pretty sure big pharma is working on it, but it'll likely be even more expensive than any ED med for men.

Big pharma will get their money regardless. They have extreme power. Insurance companies are the same way, though they will tell you differently.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Some plans pay, I'd guess if they pay the ridiculous price of Viagra they probably also cover female hormone treatment. In my case they do, I looked up if the V is covered and I know my wife's prescription for a topical cream was covered.

Now, this is for a very expensive plan. Total cost is on the order of $20K per year between my per pay period cost and the employers much large cost (before anyone tries to deny it, I see the actual charges - it actually costs 20K for the health plan). 

Anyway, the point. There are plans that cover both, those plans have massive cost. Many plans do not cover and are less expensive. No free lunch, the bill gets paid one way or the other, or you do without. Or, order from abroad I suppose...


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

john117 said:


> No idea, but I've heard references to $50 a pill... Ouch.


When do you save a viagra for best?

One better make sure that communication is spot on because that could be an unfortunate waste of money.

In the UK its about £5 per tab - cut in half £2.50 which (my tight-fisted self) thought was outrageous :surprise:. Now I see it was a bargain. You would think the American government would be supporting marriages better than they do. :|


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Mine covers it at a 50% copay. That seems to be a price point rising in popularity lately.



Thor said:


> I've never been on an insurance that covers Viagra or any other ED medication.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

That's exactly why I prefer Cialis. One dose lasts a weekend, not just several hours.

Or, you can take the daily dose (30 pills costs the same as six as-needed pills) and be like you were 25 again.

Viagara, Levitra, Cialis all cost the same.



peacem said:


> When do you save a viagra for best?
> 
> One better make sure that communication is spot on because that could be an unfortunate waste of money.
> 
> ...


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Hmmm.

I think that value (sometimes listed as "You Saved...") is the difference between your copay and the pharmacy's cash price. The insurance companies negotiate discounts on drug prices. It's unlikely the insurance paid that amount.

The price an insurance company negotiates for a drug is a trade secret.



anonmd said:


> I checked my plan, 3 month supply for an $80 copay. Supposedly the "plan pays $1,025.62" If you choose the generic the #'s are $20 copay and plan paying $877.26. The 3 month supply is 18 pills, price is the same for any dose - 25, 50 or 100 mg.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, I'm sure which is why I said supposedly .


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Have been buying the equivalents of viagra, Cialas, and lavitra from an Indian chemist for 5 years. Cost is between $1 and $1.50 per pill depending on manufacturers. No problem with shipping—usually $15 per order. 

Makes it possible to be ready whenever the planets are aligned, the unicorns are in the pasture and when my wife deigns to have sex. 

Once a Boy Scout, always a Boy Scout; always be prepared.


----------



## MLK22 (Jan 13, 2015)

So after attempting to research all ****ing day, I'm still not sure if there are any legitimate Canadian sites that can be trusted. This is frustrating. I'm willing to risk losing a bit of money on some bull****. I'm not willing to risk him ingesting something harmful.

He has a US prescription, generic, still to expensive an insurance won't cover any of it.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

MLK22 said:


> So after attempting to research all ****ing day, I'm still not sure if there are any legitimate Canadian sites that can be trusted. This is frustrating. I'm willing to risk losing a bit of money on some bull****. I'm not willing to risk him ingesting something harmful.
> 
> He has a US prescription, generic, still to expensive an insurance won't cover any of it.


PM me and I will give you a good source that I have been using for years with no issues.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

MLK22 said:


> So after attempting to research all ****ing day, I'm still not sure if there are any legitimate Canadian sites that can be trusted. This is frustrating. I'm willing to risk losing a bit of money on some bull****. I'm not willing to risk him ingesting something harmful.
> 
> He has a US prescription, generic, still to expensive an insurance won't cover any of it.


Look for a local "compounding pharmacy". They take the generic powder and put it in capsules. Generic Cialis is also available, which for me is $3 per pill with no insurance coverage at all. My urologist works with a particular compounding pharmacy and suggested the idea to me, so have your H ask his doc about it if you can't find one online.


----------

